
Ask HN: Where are you located? - bsvalley
We don&#x27;t have access to HN analytics, so how can we find out where most of the viewers  are located? Well, how about asking - which part of the world are you reading this from?
======
mherrmann
My file manager [1] was on the front page last week. 20,000 sessions:

42% Europe

41% Americas (32% US)

12% Asia

3% Oceania

1% Africa

[1]: [https://fman.io](https://fman.io)

~~~
mherrmann
32% US

7% UK

7% Germany

4% Canada

3% Spain

3% India

3% France

3% Australia

2% Russia

2% Netherlands

~~~
dowjones
something is missing, this isn't close to 100%

~~~
mherrmann
2% Poland

2% Sweden

2% Italy

2% Japan

1% Brazil

1% Austria

1% Switzerland

1% Romania

1% China (!)

1% Ukraine

Obviously, percentages are rounded.

121 countries had less % than Ukraine (which had 0.85%).

------
simias
That's a bit pointless in this form, you should make a poll of sorts. You
don't have enough karma to make an actual HN poll (is that even still a thing?
I haven't seen one in a while) but you could use an external tool for that.

------
TeMPOraL
Earth, United Federation of Planets.

Or the days I remember that we're not there yet, I'm in Kraków, Poland.

------
overcast
Are you trying to tell me we're not ALL from Silicon Valley?!

------
DaSilentStorm
Cold and rainy Germany

------
estomagordo
Gävle, Sweden.

But please, shouldn't there be some sort of graphical geographical poll
thingy, where respondents just put their needle whenever they feel like. Such
as where they're at. Yeah.

------
sirolf
My parents DNA test came back, turns out I am 43% scandinavian - hehe. Anyway:
I am from the Netherlands, live near Amsterdam. "groetjes"

------
eridal
Buenos Aires, Argentina.

------
gaspoweredcat
Unfortunately the UK but im doing my best to change that

------
wintryKat
Wilmington, Delaware, United States of America

Postal code 19801-1151

~~~
ageitgey
Maybe you don't care, but just be aware that zip+4 postal code resolves to
your exact building address.

~~~
wintryKat
Yep, that's intentional. I pointed it at my office building which, with a
moderate amount of searching, would be easy for anybody to find when looking
me up by username.

------
smnplk
Shire, Middle-Earth

------
chrisreichel
Sao Paulo, Brazil

------
perlpimp
Russia,St. Petersburg/Vancouver, Canada

------
mistermatt
Le Havre, France

------
owebmaster
Nomad in Brazil, Argentina and Uruguay

------
takatin
Coimbatore, Tamil Nadu, South India

------
docdeek
Lyon, France

------
jjallen
American in Hanoi, Vietnam.

------
PaulHoule
Ithaca, ny

------
royka118
Bristol UK, in the house!

~~~
qubex
I was born there but live in Milan. Heh.

~~~
royka118
I've lived in a few places but was born and bred in the south west everywhere
else I've lived never seems as good (or as laid back)

------
alexdoma
Vafeika, Xanthi, Greece.

------
Existenceblinks
Nakhon Phanom, Thailand.

------
vax
Whidbey Island, WA, USA

------
ragebol
Eindhoven, Netherlands

------
irremediable
London, United Kingdom

------
nailer
London, United Kingdom

------
shauntrennery
Durban, South Africa

~~~
lnx01
Pretoria

------
torte
Sydney, Australia

------
loco5niner
Portland, OR, USA

------
bdukic
Toulouse, France

------
yilugurlu
Istanbul, Turkey

------
edanm
Tel Aviv, Israel

------
RcdFdz
Barcelona, Spain

------
gtt
Moscow, Russia

------
t1k3
Pittsburgh, PA

~~~
tmarman
Nice. Same here.

------
nekgrim
Paris, France

------
Findeton
Madrid, Spain

------
Apreche
New York City

------
blowski
SW London, UK

------
tiefenb
Graz, Austria

------
bockra
Tokyo, Japan

------
novalis78
Sarasota, FL

------
deepaksurti
Thane, India

------
TripleH
Lyon, France

------
amitdaganit
Delhi, India

------
sharpost
Pune, India

------
Linell
Jackson, MS

------
gfredtech
Ghana

------
altern8tif
Singapore

------
richardboegli
Antarctica

------
ghshephard
Singapore

------
tlocke
Bath, UK

------
jaimebuelta
Dublin, IE

------
Cheyana
Mesa, AZ

------
richardknop
Hong Kong

------
espeed
Dallas, TX

------
finbarr-s
portland, oregon. usa

------
tachfeen
agadir,Morocco

